# demon spawn other wise known as seed ticks



## discounthunter (Oct 19, 2010)

be careful fellow outdoorspeople. some ares have cooled off but in the great south its still in the 80's during the day. i shot a doe sat. morning, while tracking her thru the thinked jungle mess one could imagine(wasnt thinking which way she might run) i was pushing brush out of the way and came up with both hands covered it what i thought was plant seeds,NOT! both hands were covered in seed ticks! i managed to scape most of them off then rub green pine needles over the rest(not sure if it helped but i felt better)got home put everything away, striped down at the door(wife wouldnt let me come in) took hot shower and scrubbed several layers of skin off. got out had the wife pull off about a dozen more. now i got about 20-30 what appears to be ant bite on my shoulder and some on my arms.

theres alot of good info the the net for removal and treatment.just be aware the little buggers are still out there!stay safe,good hunting.


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Try permanone repellents*

Also wrap your pant legs & take other precautions.
I hate all varieties of ticks, biting flies, mosquitoes & other demon spawn
insect pests, but my only advice would be to guard against them.


----------

